# Boars.



## wizz123 (Jan 31, 2008)

One of the mast funniest moments for me,was on an exercise called,Op Lionheart????,out in Germany during 1978.
  l was with my first Regiment after training at Shorncliffe, Kent.We had 
been eating ration packs for four or five days,and some of the "Old Sweats" decided they wanted something diffrent to eat.
  They decided to catch a wild Boar Piglet,they had spotted roaming in 
some big forest out there,and also decided to include me in there 
hunting party,WHY.????
   After stalking the piglets for a while,somebody decided to rush them,
the person went out of sight behind trees,but as quick as he had vanished he reappeared with what can only be discibed as utter fear on his face.
   Because close on his heals,was a massive Boar,l and the others could 
not climb those trees fast enough.
   We decided after that,poaching from a trout farm,and pinching sweet corn from fields was a safer option.

                               Wizz


----------



## Holmesy7291 (Jun 6, 2011)

I did my first RSW (Recruit Selection Weekend) with the T.A down at Shorncliffe in the summer of '98. I remember it was swelteringly hot, the hills around the barracks were stupidly steep and we all swore the blankets on the beds were old WW2 issue ones! Nice place though, all the old barrack blocks (with the green floors)...felt like it had a lot of history.


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 6, 2011)

Fooking with wild boar? defo not a sensible thing to do!.
Welcome to MI.Net Wizz123


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Jun 12, 2011)

Bombardier said:


> Fooking with wild boar? defo not a sensible thing to do!.
> Welcome to MI.Net Wizz123



*Down in Graff in Germany, back in the spring of '80, we had a big fat boarhog go on a rampage inside of our Battery's perimeter.  The damn thing repeatedly rammed a water trailer(referred to as a water buffalo), so many times, it actually dented the damn thing.  I had about half the battery up on top of my M520 GOER ammunition carrier, scrambling to get clear of the beastie!!!*


----------

